# vsftpd and charset

## CoRfr

Hi,

I've been running gentoo for a few years now on my desktop computer, but 2 days ago I bought a dedicated server and I have some problems.

I installed vsftpd to provide a private ftp server. The auth part is running great with pam and mysql, but I have some problems on the shared files part.

Files are on a ext3 partition (/home), my locales are fr_FR@euro (ISO-8859-15) and here is my vsftpd.conf:

```
anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

anon_upload_enable=YES

anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

anon_other_write_enable=YES

chroot_local_user=YES

guest_enable=YES

guest_username=ftp

local_root=/home/ftp

listen=YES

listen_port=21

pam_service_name=vsftpd

xferlog_enable=YES

ftpd_banner=FTP Server
```

Shared content :

```
r18734 ftp # ls -al /home/ftp/

total 36

drwxr-xr-x  8 ftp  ftp  4096 fév  1 16:33 .

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 jan 30 23:27 ..

[...]

drwxr-xr-x 12 ftp  ftp  4096 jan 30 23:51 Année 2007 - 2008 

drwxr-xr-x 11 ftp  ftp  4096 fév  1 16:30 Année 2008 - 2009 IE !

-rw-------  1 ftp  ftp   194 jan 31 16:29 .bash_history

```

So of course, there is a problem with "é" & stuff chars, by choosing "ISO-8859-15" charset on my FTP client, everything is working as expected.

But by default, Filezilla is trying to use UTF-8 and is detecting that chars sent from the server are no such things. So it's falling back on random charset (depends on the computer i'm connecting with, and if i had previously set ISO-8859-15 ...).

That's a problem, but on firefox it's even worse since I cannot even change directories, and that's a major problem.

I'm stuck here, and I don't really know what to do next, that's why I'm asking you.

Any luck someone could give me some clues ?

----------

## CoRfr

Well, I switched my locales to fr_FR.UTF-8 and converted filenames with convmv.

It's working fine with Filezilla, but there is still some troubles with firefox : I have to manually switch to UTF-8 on each cd :/

If anyone has a better idea, I'm listening ...

----------

